# Hermit Crabs...no name :/



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I decided to post pics of my hermits when I got them but never got around to do so until now. 

I have two hermits (bought from a beach shop:/ cuz I couldn't find them anywhere else) who have not been given an official name. 

Does anyone else have any? Share your stories and pics here!!!


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

What do they eat and do they need a humidifier?


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't have any, but I've always thought they were really cute! Yours are adorable!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

if you can't keep the heat up with a heat pad and keep their tank moist then yes you need a humidifier.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys, question to those more experienced with hermies. Can they get depressed? Are they more active in habitats they like better?


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Good evening sbrit94 and welcome to our forum from a fellow Floridian. I live in Oviedo, FL which is a suburb of Orlando. Don't know what part of the state you are from. Just to let you know that this site deals almost anything about betta fish care.

Petsmart has a lot of hermit crab care kits and anything else you might need.

I too used to have pet hermit crabs when I was younger. I enjoyed them too.
Here is a better web-site to answer all of your questions
http://www.hermit-crabs.com/care.html


----------



## BettaLover1999 (Jun 30, 2014)

Petsmart doesn't take good care of their hermit crabs. They are usually dead.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks for the site


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

I used to have quite a few, you can private message me and I'll tell you everything you need to know with pictures!


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a 20G long tank in my office with 8 hermies, going strong for 3 years now. They're very amusing and low-maintenance office pets once you get their environment parameters settled. I have tank heaters going and the water bowls near the heaters for humidity. They become more active later in the afternoon/evening, but there's usually at least one out at any given time. I have about half a foot of damp-ish sand substrate, so most of their time is spent burrowing. It provides them safety while molting as well.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm looking to potentially get a couple hermies soon....this is cool to see. I like your 20 gal.


----------



## Kozmotis (Jul 14, 2014)

A friend of mine shared this on her facebook page, and I think that it's an excellent guide for hermit crabs. http://www.plightofthehermies.org/adopt/


----------



## Elephants (Jul 21, 2014)

I have 2 hermits in a 10 gal I have one of those bendy reptile vines that they love 
They also like certain fruits and veggies mine like apples a lot


----------

